# 33 weeks and too much water



## allana (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Had a scan and clinic today. Baby is fine all measuring normal, but I have raised levels of water. The obs didn't seem too concerned about it but it is worrying me a little. Has anyone else had this and if so what happened ? I have one more scan and clinic appointment on 19th July, when I will be 37 weeks. 

I also have my date for induction, 26th July! It's all VERY real now!

Allana x


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 21, 2012)

Not long to go then!  My babies both had a small swiming pool lol, got quite sick of the 'is it twins' comments! I think it's not unusual for diabetic mums. I don't think it's normally a major issue on it's own. 

All the best!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2012)

I had 2 litres of amniotic fluid.  It did not cause any problems apart from me being quite uncomfortable.  Also I had reduced feeling of movements, I never had the foot kicking you In the ribs problem. I am v glad my waters did not break.in public, it just kept on coming.  Nathan loved baths and swimming, but screamed blue murder if we tried to swadle him. I guess he was used to his own personal spacious pool with lots of space for wriggling about.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 22, 2012)

I've got a feeling it's fairly normal in diabetic pregnancies, but can't add more. Hopefully you're being rescanned etc before long and they'll keep an eye on it for you.


----------



## allana (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you have made me feel a lot better! 

I am being re scanned at 37 weeks so hopefully all will be ok then x


----------

